# Do Sharpies Count?



## MNBob (Jan 22, 2015)

Made by me. Super tough. 
I call it the 'Tactical Marker'.
Uses the threaded Sharpie refill.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 22, 2015)

Super nice!!! you betcha it counts. She's pretty.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes it does count and it is amazing.  I love it!!!!


----------



## birddog (Jan 22, 2015)

Excellent work! That's a beauty!


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW
I want one


----------



## MarkD (Jan 22, 2015)

Very Nice! Great work on the knurling! What's the pointed end for?


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## BSea (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool!  I think it counts too.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nicely done. Are you willing to explain how you did the knurling??? Thanks for showing.


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 22, 2015)

gorgeous!


----------



## preacherman (Jan 22, 2015)

Well now that's just cool!


----------



## Skewer (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2015)

That 'spike' on the end....I can see many applications.  Then you could trace around the mugger afterward with the sharpie!

I like your thinking!!!




Scott (what lathe please) B


----------



## MNBob (Jan 22, 2015)

The knurling was done with a standard diamond knurl, on my lathe. The barrel is 6061 aluminum and the tool tips are 7075 aluminum.
In addition to writing, the Tactical Marker is a tool for camping, hiking, punching leather and sheet metal or using as an awl, breaking hard ground, breaking and gripping ice, prying, rope work, etc


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2015)

MNBob said:


> The knurling was done with a standard diamond knurl, on my lathe. The barrel is 6061 aluminum and the tool tips are 7075 aluminum.
> In addition to writing, the Tactical Marker is a tool for camping, hiking, punching leather and sheet metal or using as an awl, breaking hard ground, breaking and gripping ice, prying, rope work, etc




Thanks Bob. I have a tactical pen that is in the planning stage that someday I want to try and would love to use the knurling idea on it. But unfortunately the only lathe I have is a Jet midi wood lathe. It is a nice technique though. Makes it look really professional. Thanks for showing.


----------



## PapaTim (Jan 23, 2015)

The one in the top photo gives a whole new meaning to the word "marker" (ouch). Really nicely done.


----------



## Curly (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not a fan of tactical pens and if used the courts here would likely see it as a premeditated act, so I might just as well carry a knife. I like the pen except for the spike part obviously. Is the clip also aluminium, what alloy, and is it screwed to the end or fastened by some other means? Thanks


----------



## Timbo (Jan 23, 2015)

OK...You've done it Bobby!!!  Once we move and I get the room, there will definitely be a metal lathe in my future.  That looks like it was so much fun to make.  Awesome job!


----------



## triw51 (Jan 23, 2015)

WOW speachless


----------



## PAbernathy (Jan 24, 2015)

Curly said:


> I'm not a fan of tactical pens and if used the courts here would likely see it as a premeditated act, so I might just as well carry a knife. I like the pen except for the spike part obviously. Is the clip also aluminium, what alloy, and is it screwed to the end or fastened by some other means? Thanks



Well....if getting mugged and the pen saves me....I prefer to be judged by 12 than carried by 6....


----------



## MNBob (Jan 24, 2015)

Curly said:


> I'm not a fan of tactical pens and if used the courts here would likely see it as a premeditated act, so I might just as well carry a knife. I like the pen except for the spike part obviously. Is the clip also aluminium, what alloy, and is it screwed to the end or fastened by some other means? Thanks



The clip is secured by 10-32 screw. The one pictured is 7075. May be Titanium G2 for the production versions.
The clip is press formed.
The Spike could be or not be used.


----------



## wwneko (Jan 25, 2015)

Super slick, you don't have to use the spike but if you need it, who cares what the courts would say.  Use only if NEEDED, if you don't NEED it, simply keep it in your pocket.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 25, 2015)

That is outstanding... now please tell me their going to be for sale...


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 25, 2015)

That's amazing, I would say it counts. Very well done.


----------



## magpens (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice work indeed !!   Does the sharp end have a chamber to carry poison ?  :biggrin:

What's the piece in the middle top of the first photo ?

Where can I get threaded Sharpie refills ?  Not familiar with Sharpies.


----------



## MNBob (Jan 27, 2015)

I just machined a tip so the Pilot G2 refill can be used in addition to the Sharpie 1751000 refill!


----------

